# Madagascar 2



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

I just got back from taking my two kids (3 and 5) and one of their friends (8) to the movie and they loved it. Dad wasn't too bored either. The 5 and 8 year olds were pretty much glued to the screen. The 3 year old got bored a few times, but made it through the entire film. Overall, pretty good for just about any age.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My turn is when I fly up to Chicago to take my grandson Monday....he's looking forward to it too... :lol:


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Getteau said:


> I just got back from taking my two kids (3 and 5) and one of their friends (8) to the movie and they loved it. Dad wasn't too bored either. The 5 and 8 year olds were pretty much glued to the screen. The 3 year old got bored a few times, but made it through the entire film. Overall, pretty good for just about any age.


Thanks Rich! Maybe I can surprise the family and take the family on Monday Afternoon.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Can hardly wait for this to come to Blu Ray so I can watch it with the kids.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Can hardly wait for this to come to Blu Ray so I can watch it with the kids.


With Blu-Ray's demise on the horizon (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144020) you may not want to wait  :lol:


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I plan on taking the 5 year old sometime this weekend. 

as for BluRay, I intend on buying a $400 box and start purchasing movies for Christmas as I think others are about to do...there is a BluRay box out that will download movies too, but NetFlix, as of my awareness, doesn't do HD yet.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> With Blu-Ray's demise on the horizon (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144020) you may not want to wait  :lol:


What a joke - that ZDNet piece is pure fiction and also contradicts 90% of the rest of the media coverage.

In any case...just got the original on Blu Ray, and will certainly look to get "2".


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

fluffybear said:


> With Blu-Ray's demise on the horizon (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=144020) you may not want to wait  :lol:


I'll just get the DVD then.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I'll just get the DVD then.


I have a DVD-3910 Denon which upconverts. I love the view I get with it with standard DVDs, but I am curious as to how the Christmas BluRay box will compare with video (no comparison on audio, technically).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I have a DVD-3910 Denon which upconverts. I love the view I get with it with standard DVDs, but I am curious as to how the Christmas BluRay box will compare with video (no comparison on audio, technically).


Madagascar in Blu Ray looks and sounds stunning.

Say Mad II tonight while visiting my grandson in the Chicago area....I'm not sure who liked it more - him or me.


----------



## cjever19 (Jun 2, 2007)

Took my 3 year old too see it this weekend, very enjoyable. 

Never saw the original, should I?


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

cjever19 said:


> Took my 3 year old too see it this weekend, very enjoyable.
> 
> Never saw the original, should I?


Yes, it's really good as well.


----------

